# First performance of Howard's "Rotations"



## rah (Jun 3, 2014)

The first performance of Robert Howard's composition for solo piano, Rotations (2009), will take place on Friday 6 March 2020 at 7pm. The piece will be performed by Stephen Mannings at Prescot Parish Church, Church Street, Prescot, L34 3LA, as part of an event launching the 2020 Prescot Festival of Music & the Arts.

The concert also features soprano Danielle Louise Thomas (the 'Voice of Liverpool') and Liverpool Anglican Cathedral's Gilbert Scott Singers (youth choir). Stephen will be the accompanist and director.

Tickets are £6 and include Cottom's hot pot and a drink in the interval. To purchase tickets, email [email protected] or ring 07762 607 618. See www.prescotfestival.co.uk for further details.


----------

